# Earl's Avatar



## Blitz68

Anyone else notice Earl changed his avatar as the bears started playing well?

Earl dont tell me you are one of the many Bears bandwagoners, who also think they will be in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Blitz68 said:


> Anyone else notice Earl changed his avatar as the bears started playing well?
> 
> Earl dont tell me you are one of the many Bears bandwagoners, who also think they will be in the Super Bowl.


Definently not a bandwagon guy... I've followed the Bears since I knew what football was...... Through the bad years (most of them), and the good times..

Every week I sit and watch, pretty much the entire game... even when their lunch is being handed to them.


----------



## Proc

I should add an avatar...being a Lion's fan my whole life, I could put a myriad of loser related avatars up.

The Bears are my adopted team this year. Why not? The Lions are 0-4 and off to their usual start.

GO TIGERS! Beat those evil Yankees!


----------



## Larry G

Proc said:


> I should add an avatar...being a Lion's fan my whole life, I could put a myriad of loser related avatars up.
> 
> The Bears are my adopted team this year. Why not? The Lions are 0-4 and off to their usual start.
> 
> GO TIGERS! Beat those evil Yankees!


Thanks to the Lions If not for them, my Packers would be the worst team in the conference


----------



## Vinny

Proc said:


> I should add an avatar...being a Lion's fan my whole life, I could put a myriad of loser related avatars up.
> 
> The Bears are my adopted team this year. Why not? The Lions are 0-4 and off to their usual start.
> 
> GO TIGERS! Beat those evil Yankees!


Been a Yankees fan forever.....I have to be; since I'm a Jets fan as well. I need baseball until the end of October because by then, the Jets are done.

I wish the Tigers luck; but we all know that they don't have a chance against the Yankees!


----------



## mjones73

Might as well get mine up here, been following the team since `98 when I moved to Maryland, nice to be sitting at 4-0 though the Chargers were nice enough to hand us a win last week.


----------



## bobnielsen

I thought about using a Seahawks avatar, but not after last Sunday!


----------



## tzphotos.com

Blitz68 said:


> Anyone else notice Earl changed his avatar as the bears started playing well?
> 
> Earl dont tell me you are one of the many Bears bandwagoners, who also think they will be in the Super Bowl.


I thought he changed it once the White Sox were done.


----------



## Wolffpack

Proc said:


> I should add an avatar...being a Lion's fan my whole life, I could put a myriad of loser related avatars up.
> 
> The Bears are my adopted team this year. Why not? The Lions are 0-4 and off to their usual start.
> 
> GO TIGERS! Beat those evil Yankees!


The Lions are killing me. So I now have my home team (Lions) performing so well and my adopted team (Cardinals) not much better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

tzphotos.com said:


> I thought he changed it once the White Sox were done.


 About the same time.


----------



## cybok0

mjones73 said:


> Might as well get mine up here, been following the team since `98 when I moved to Maryland, nice to be sitting at 4-0 though the Chargers were nice enough to hand us a win last week.


you don't think you can win the division that easy do you?


----------



## h4b1t

mjones73 said:


> Might as well get mine up here, been following the team since `98 when I moved to Maryland, nice to be sitting at 4-0 though the Chargers were nice enough to hand us a win last week.


mjones73, If they meet in the playoffs the result will be stunningly different!
Go Bolts!


----------



## iceman2a

*GO BEARS!!*

Looking forward to seeing "DA BEARS" in the SuperBowl!!

Waiting a long time for some "payback"


----------



## carl6

bobnielsen said:


> I thought about using a Seahawks avatar, but not after last Sunday!


Yeah, really. Talk about having their lunch handed to them (Earl's terminology).

Carl
Seattle WA


----------



## bonscott87

DA Bears! Reason I have Sunday Ticket, so I can see my Bears living in Lions country.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

iceman2a said:


> *GO BEARS!!*
> 
> Waiting a long time for some "payback"


I would agree.. since Chicago got screwed out of a "good" game to watch that year... 

Da.... Bearsssssszzzz

SNL start casing now for the newest version of Da' Superfans


----------



## pecocus

bobnielsen said:


> I thought about using a Seahawks avatar, but not after last Sunday!


Yeah... I hear you. But a fan through thick and thin, right?

Paul


----------



## Carl

Try being a Cleveland sports fan It's very painful! I've been trying to get Cleveland to change it's name to "Waittillnextyear Ohio".
Oh well. lets hope the Cavs go farther this year because I dare not wish for anything more for fear of great disappointment.


----------



## DCSholtis

Im in Cleveland too but am a long time Raider fan. I like to refer to this area as NE Ohio Raider Nation..... Yeah I know they are too taking it on the chops this year but we will be back!!


----------



## stuart628

hey I live in cleveland, but I am a steelers fan (have been for a LONG time) try that! I love all other ohio sports, except for the browns.


----------



## Carl

stuart628 said:


> hey I live in cleveland, but I am a steelers fan (have been for a LONG time) try that! I love all other ohio sports, except for the browns.


"HURUMPH"


----------



## Knepster

Go Broncos


----------



## jimbo09

Blitz68 said:


> Anyone else notice Earl changed his avatar as the bears started playing well?
> 
> Earl dont tell me you are one of the many Bears bandwagoners, who also think they will be in the Super Bowl.


The "Superfans" from the old SNL skit were only a slight exagerration.

My Super Bowl prediction:

Da Bears over whoever wins the AFC 48-0

First shutout in Super Bowl History, my friend...

...wait, is Ditka in the stadium, make that 55-0, howz about a touchdown for Da Coach

"Sweet Home Chicago"


----------



## bearz 34

Earl, nice avatar!  BEAR DOWN CHICAGO BEARS!!!

I'm not a bandwagon guy either... In fact, my first school picture was taken in 1980, and I was in a Walter Payton jersey.

Also, at one time, before I bought my truck, I had "BEARZ 96" as my cars personalized license plates. One piece of advice, anyone out there with "Bears/Bearz" anything as your personalized or vanity plates, stay out of Wisconsin! Many people don't take kindly to the Bears up there, including law enforcement


----------



## noneroy

*yawn*
I'm not impressed.

Let's see

Packers
Lions
Vikings
Seahawks (without a running game).

Wow. Those Bears can beat up on crappy NFC teams.

Looking at the rest of the schedule, the Bears should make the post season. It's pretty fluffy. But we'll see. 

This all assumes that Grossman can stay healthy. That's a big assumption.

Trust me, you'll want to start being scared when everyone says you're going to go all the way. That's when teams crumble.
 

Go Colts.

*all joking in good fun. I have a special place in my heart for the Bears.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You can only play who they put up on the schedule....

And umm.... the Jets ? "this" close....


----------



## Blitz68

Earl Bonovich said:


> *You can only play who they put up on the schedule....*
> 
> And umm.... the Jets ? "this" close....


True, true. I do not like the Bears but will admit they do not look bad even though the competition has not been up to par.

And yes they will make the playoffs, how can they not. The division winner is a lock and noneroy pointed out how that will work.

I might just be upset from the BS game against the Bungles. The gods must hate me


----------



## ClubSteeler

Blitz68 said:


> True, true. I do not like the Bears but will admit they do not look bad even though the competition has not been up to par.
> 
> And yes they will make the playoffs, how can they not. The division winner is a lock and noneroy pointed out how that will work.
> 
> I might just be upset from the BS game against the Bungles. The gods must hate me


Relax Blitz....

Cincy has been outplayed 2 weeks in a row vs. good defenses.

The Steelers, although really struggling, will turn it around. With big losses by SD, Jax, NE etc....., and knowing Balitmore is a fraud that will collapse under that pathetic offense of theirs, the Steelers are 1 game back from being a contender again.

Everyone way overreacts early in the season. Heck, Jax was ready to win a superbowl a couple weeks ago, now they have 2 losses also.

Ben, after working out a few kinks, should lead up to 5 or 6 straight wins.

As for the bears... yeah the NFC is weak, but I'd rather see the bears than the whining Seahawks, or the has-been panthers, or the over paid ******* clowns. Plus the bears had Ditka. Nuff said. Go Bears.

Daaaaaaaaaaa Bearssssss


----------



## mjones73

cybok0 said:


> you don't think you can win the division that easy do you?


The Steelers are doing their best to make it easy for us, just need to worry about the Bengals.

"The Steelers, although really struggling, will turn it around. With big losses by SD, Jax, NE etc....., and knowing Balitmore is a fraud that will collapse under that pathetic offense of theirs, the Steelers are 1 game back from being a contender again."

They are one game back from being .500, not a contender.


----------



## Blitz68

mjones73 said:


> As long as your team keeps sucking this year, we just have the Bengals to worry about..


mjones, You can count on us turning it around. So do not get to excited.


----------



## mjones73

Time will tell, Ben needs to shake off some of that rust, missing training camp and the first game of the season is really showing.


----------



## newsposter

Blitz68 said:


> Anyone else notice Earl changed his avatar as the bears started playing well?
> 
> .


trying....to....resist....witty comeback....


----------



## iceman2a

It doesn't matter much, who is playing well in September only who's playing well in December!


----------



## jimbo09

iceman2a said:


> It doesn't matter much, who is playing well in September only who's playing well in December!


Last year the Dolphins were awesome in December:lol:

So I guess september matters a little


----------



## noneroy

mjones73 said:


> Time will tell, Ben needs to shake off some of that rust, missing training camp and the first game of the season is really showing.


Yeah, apparently a Chrysler to the face can give a man a case of the 'Kurt Warners' (i.e. he hears footsteps comin up behind him).

Given how solid Batch was in week 1, how come they aren't putting him in when Ben goes to poop?

Outside of Bradshaw, isn't the average career of a Steeler QB about 2 years? Big Ben is good, but it was the exceptional play of everyone else on that team that won the Super Bowl game. Ben was really bad. I guess he still has a ways to go.


----------



## Blitz68

Neil O'Donnel was excellent. But was obviously paid off in Super Bowl XXX


----------



## Blitz68

Also when you have had Maddox & Stewart. Ben @ 25% is awesome


----------



## ClubSteeler

Blitz68 said:


> Also when you have had Maddox & Stewart. Ben @ 25% is awesome


Winningest team in the Cowher era, thanks to future hall of fame quarter backs such as: Brister, O'Donnell, Stewart, Grahm, Miller, Maddox

Ben is like a hero, even not near 100%. Probably would have won 4 more superbowls if we had him 10 yeasr ago.


----------



## Blitz68

What about Randy Wright. He was awesome..:lol:


----------



## ClubSteeler

Blitz68 said:


> What about Randy Wright. He was awesome..:lol:


Tee Martin baby!!!


----------



## iceman2a

jimbo09 said:


> Last year the Dolphins were awesome in December:lol:
> 
> So I guess september matters a little


DOLPHINS:lol: Well I guess if you S*CK in Sept, Dec. realy doesn't matter!


----------



## iceman2a

noneroy said:


> Yeah, apparently a Chrysler to the face can give a man a case of the 'Kurt Warners' (i.e. he hears footsteps comin up behind him).
> 
> Given how solid Batch was in week 1, how come they aren't putting him in when Ben goes to poop?
> 
> Outside of Bradshaw, isn't the average career of a Steeler QB about 2 years? Big Ben is good, but it was the exceptional play of everyone else on that team that won the Super Bowl game. Ben was really bad. I guess he still has a ways to go.


Just goes to show you, you need more than a great QB to win a SUPERBOWL 
Example: Payton Manning, Dan Marino:grin:


----------



## noneroy

iceman2a said:


> Just goes to show you, you need more than a great QB to win a SUPERBOWL
> Example: Payton Manning, Dan Marino:grin:


I took a picture of my TV during last year's Colts/Pats game. For about a year my wallpaper was Tom Brady hanging his head in shame. Really, I've come to terms with the Colts choking in the playoffs. All I want to see is the Pats suck. Thankfully, it looks like this year may be the one where the Pats do the worst in recent memory. :lol:

I swear to god if I hear one more thing about Teddy Bruschi being brave I think I may throw up.

You are right about one thing, you need more than a great QB to win a superbowl. You need Deion Branch and a great QB.


----------



## luckydob

Too bad the Bears will meet the same fate they had in 2001 when the Eagles came to Chi town and spanked them. The Bears are NOT that good...

Did I mention that I live just north of Chicago and I can honestly say that Bears fans are the worst fans in America. 4 games in the season and I hear that stupid Super Bowl Shuffle song... It'll be great when they choke again this year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

luckydob said:


> Too bad the Bears will meet the same fate they had in 2001 when the Eagles came to Chi town and spanked them. The Bears are NOT that good...
> 
> Did I mention that I live just north of Chicago and I can honestly say that Bears fans are the worst fans in America. 4 games in the season and I hear that stupid Super Bowl Shuffle song... It'll be great when they choke again this year.


Can we change the schedule and play the Eagles this week... it would be more fun to watch Da' Bears stomp on their wings this sunday... 

"We're not hear to start no trouble, we're just here to do the Football Shuffle."

Uh Huh... uh huh, uh hun...


----------



## scheckeNYK

figured i would update my avy and rep my team. Touchdown Kan-Sas City!


----------



## ClubSteeler

scheckeNYK said:


> figured i would update my avy and rep my team. Touchdown Kan-Sas City!


Tecmo Superbowl, the greatest video football game of all time.


----------



## Blitz68

luckydob said:


> Too bad the Bears will meet the same fate they had in 2001 when the Eagles came to Chi town and spanked them. The Bears are NOT that good...
> 
> Did I mention that I live just north of Chicago and *I can honestly say that Bears fans are the worst fans in America. 4 games in the season and I hear that stupid Super Bowl Shuffle song*... It'll be great when they choke again this year.


I can surely agree with that. But maybe from there point of view they have not had any reason to celebrate anything regarding the Bears in 21 years. Maybe that is why they get so excited, and I can understand that. They want to hope every year they start doing well that this is there year.


----------



## Blitz68

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can we change the schedule and *play the Eagles this week*... it would be more fun to watch Da' Bears stomp on their wings this sunday...
> 
> "We're not hear to start no trouble, we're just here to do the Football Shuffle."
> 
> Uh Huh... uh huh, uh hun...


That would be a good game. As much as I hate to say it. The Bears do not have much competition in the NFC. They are one of the powerhouses plain and simple.

Now bring them to the AFC and they would most likely be 0-4.

Right now it looks like a Bears Vs. Seahawks NFC Championship game atleast for now. And it would be alot better game with Shaun Alexander in the game.


----------



## TMullenJr

Earl Bonovich said:


> it would be more fun to watch Da' Bears stomp on their wings this sunday... QUOTE]
> 
> Why would you say that. It would never happen. I guess we'll never really know for sure.


----------



## Blitz68

If the Eagles are good enough to make the playoffs we might find out. You know the Bears will be there, the division winner is a gauranteed seed.


----------



## luckydob

we'll be there...and the Bears will lose like they did last year. Their offense is just not as good as what people think. They still have yet to play a good team and they only have, what, 1 or 2 more games with teams over .500? Nice schedule for a division winner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

luckydob said:


> we'll be there...and the Bears will lose like they did last year. Their offense is just not as good as what people think. They still have yet to play a good team and they only have, what, 1 or 2 more games with teams over .500? Nice schedule for a division winner.


The Bears don't make the schedule... they only play the teams they have to play. And last time I checked... they where still all NFL teams... (well except for maybe the Lions)....

What else do you want from the Offense?
They had a solid running game last week, and the Air game has been pin point. The Offensive line has only given up 3 sacks this season so far.

And the guys that line up on the other side of the ball... they get paid too..

Are they going to go 16-0 ; probably not... but last time I check... no team has ever gone 16-0.

If it was all decided on paper... there would be no need for the game on Sundays.


----------



## bearz 34

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Bears don't make the schedule... they only play the teams they have to play. And last time I checked... they where still all NFL teams... (well except for maybe the Lions)....
> 
> What else do you want from the Offense?
> They had a solid running game last week, and the Air game has been pin point. The Offensive line has only given up 3 sacks this season so far.
> 
> And the guys that line up on the other side of the ball... they get paid too..
> 
> Are they going to go 16-0 ; probably not... but last time I check... no team has ever gone 16-0.
> 
> If it was all decided on paper... there would be no need for the game on Sundays.


AMEN, BROTHER!!! This year, for the first time in a long time, Da Bears look complete.


----------



## Blitz68

luckydob said:


> we'll be there...and the Bears will lose like they did last year. Their offense is just not as good as what people think. *They still have yet to play a good team *and they only have, what, 1 or 2 more games with teams over .500? Nice schedule for a division winner.


The last time I checked the Seahawks were pretty good.


----------



## iceman2a

Yea, I wasn't convinced either until the Seahawks game! Still though, they are an NFC team!


----------



## Blitz68

luckydob said:


> we'll be there...and the Bears will lose like they did last year. Their offense is just not as good as what people think. They still have yet to play a good team and they only have, what, 1 or 2 more games with teams over .500? Nice schedule for a division winner.


Another thing, I can sympathize with you thinking the Bears fans are celebrating a little to soon like they usually do when the Bears get a couple wins in a row. But you have to admit like Bears 34 said, they are looking pretty complete. And there only real tough competition in the NFC is the Seahawks.

If they played the Seahawks in the playoffs they could lose next time but you have to admit with or without Shaun Alexander they played them pretty solid. And Shaun Alexander does not play defense and the Bears offense beat a REAL good defense pretty soundly.

Is luckbob still mad about T.O.


----------



## Blitz68

iceman2a said:


> Yea, I wasn't convinced either until the Seahawks game! *Still though, they are an NFC team!*


I remember several years ago the NFC ruled the NFL.

With the Cowboys, 49ers, Packers, Rams and so on.

But I am glad the AFC finally became dominant. Got tired of hearing how the NFC won the Super Bowl like 10 years in a row :nono2:


----------



## jimbo09

luckydob said:


> we'll be there...and the Bears will lose like they did last year. Their offense is just not as good as what people think. They still have yet to play a good team and they only have, what, 1 or 2 more games with teams over .500? Nice schedule for a division winner.


Hey, if your team is doing well, then you CAN enjoy it. We Bears fans don't have to sit there and wait until the playoffs, our team is fun to watch ... right now.

If (and when) they pound the Bills this weekend, I'm going to sit there, watch NFLST, have a beer, and cheer, not worry that maybe (most likely) the Bills are a bad team.

Chicago fans just aren't as cynical as east coast fans. And for anyone who wants to jump on the Bears bandwagon, I say welcome aboard, it's going to be a fun ride.


----------



## cybok0

noneroy said:


> Yeah, apparently a Chrysler to the face can give a man a case of the 'Kurt Warners' (i.e. he hears footsteps comin up behind him).
> 
> Given how solid Batch was in week 1, how come they aren't putting him in when Ben goes to poop?
> 
> Outside of Bradshaw, isn't the average career of a Steeler QB about 2 years? Big Ben is good, but it was the exceptional play of everyone else on that team that won the Super Bowl game. Ben was really bad. I guess he still has a ways to go.


ok payton manning more touchdowns in a season than anyone, accurate quarterback. 0 superbowl wins or appearances.

big ben plays on a running oriented team 1 superbowl win and championship game rookie season.



mjones73 said:


> The Steelers are doing their best to make it easy for us, just need to worry about the Bengals.
> They are one game back from being .500, not a contender.


the bungles didnt beat the steelers, the steelers beat themselves, there not that good.

the ravens havent beaten anyone yet(san diego hasent prove themselves either), they are not going anywhere but down with Cleavland where they belong.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Larry G said:


> Thanks to the Lions If not for them, my Packers would be the worst team in the conference


It's kind of odd in Detriot we have had the Wings, Pistons and now the Tigers doing well but the Lions are always horrible. I think it's quite funny that now the offense is putting up some good numbers the D is HORRIBLE. Oh well maybe some lifetime I will be able to root for my hometown team.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Can we talk about my Avatar some more?

Da Bears


----------



## mjones73

"the bungles didnt beat the steelers, the steelers beat themselves, there not that good.

the ravens havent beaten anyone yet(san diego hasent prove themselves either), they are not going anywhere but down with Cleavland where they belong."

I guess it's safe to say SD has proven themselves now, or is it the Steelers really aren't that good either. We'll see how the Ravens look after MNF.


----------



## mjones73

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can we talk about my Avatar some more?
> 
> Da Bears


The Bears are looking more and more impressive every week, having Rex Grossman leading the offense the way he is with that defense, if they keep that team in one piece they should go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## iceman2a

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can we talk about my Avatar some more?
> 
> Da Bears


Personaly, I am happy tou changed your avatar Earl! I am beginning to withdraw from the influance of the _*blue "EOT"!*_ That's a good thing!!!

Oh yeh, DA BEARS, just keep on rollin!!!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

GO Tigers, whip the A's


----------



## cybok0

mjones73 said:


> I guess it's safe to say SD has proven themselves now, or is it the Steelers really aren't that good either. We'll see how the Ravens look after MNF.


they looked terrible sunday night, but i still hate the bungles and ravens.


----------



## RandD

Vinny said:


> Been a Yankees fan forever.....I have to be; since I'm a Jets fan as well. I need baseball until the end of October because by then, the Jets are done.
> 
> I wish the Tigers luck; but we all know that they don't have a chance against the Yankees!


You were saying something about Tigers.


----------



## gmmorrell

Bears truly rock this year. Funny to see some of the haters.

"did not beat anyone" after we hammered the Seahawks. sheesh. 

"celebrating early" was well countered by "we are not the cynical East". That's right. We enjoy our team. We could get some key injuries and the joyride will end so enjoy it while you can.

the schedule: yeah, its pretty easy (next Cards, 49ers and Fins). But we put a hurtin on Seahawks and we will be playing the Pats. If we beat the Pats, that makes the remaining easy games completely moot. We'll have beaten 2 of the best teams in the league. If we lose, that shows the Bears are awfully good as opposed to great. 

All said and done, this is the most fun to be a Bears fan in, oh I don't know, about 20 years......

We only wished for a little offense to compliment the defense. We got an avalanche.

Obviously there are no guarantees, but is anyone still not convinved the Bears are the team to beat right now?


----------



## h4b1t

bearz 34 said:


> Earl, nice avatar!  BEAR DOWN CHICAGO BEARS!!!
> 
> I'm not a bandwagon guy either... In fact, my first school picture was taken in 1980, and I was in a Walter Payton jersey.
> 
> Also, at one time, before I bought my truck, I had "BEARZ 96" as my cars personalized license plates. One piece of advice, anyone out there with "Bears/Bearz" anything as your personalized or vanity plates, stay out of Wisconsin! Many people don't take kindly to the Bears up there, including law enforcement


Living in Wisconsin and seeing our freeways clogged with Illinois license plates every weeked, I would also like to invite Bears fans to stay out of Wisconsin, I don't have anything against the Bears, just the traffic!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

h4b1t said:


> Living in Wisconsin and seeing our freeways clogged with Illinois license plates every weeked, I would also like to invite Bears fans to stay out of Wisconsin, I don't have anything against the Bears, just the traffic!


Well where else are we supposed to get our quality cheese, fireworks, and pron... :hurah:


----------



## Skates

I was in Chicago a few weeks back and went to the Bears/Lions game. We were about two rows below the highest point in the stadium. Several people fainted due to lack of oxygen  

Hint - my avatar doesn't stand for "Chicago"


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well where else are we supposed to get our quality cheese, fireworks, and pron... :hurah:


I think Indiana has some good pron.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Skates said:


> I was in Chicago a few weeks back and went to the Bears/Lions game. We were about two rows below the highest point in the stadium. Several people fainted due to lack of oxygen
> 
> Hint - my avatar doesn't stand for "Chicago"


You think that is high?
You should have seen US Cellurlar before they chopped off 6,000 seats...

Now that was High.


----------



## luckydob

Pittsburgh should just give up now. I mean...who did you beat this year? Here's to Pittsburgh not making the playoffs.



There's only one team worth watching in Pennsylvania this year.

EAGLES!


----------



## bluedogok

Way to go Tigers.....(Red Sox fan here)

I grew up with the Dolphins as my favorite, that changed when Huizinga bought them. I always liked the Broncos, Chiefs, Bears and Cowboys, growing up in Oklahoma we were just in the middle of most of those teams, I still like those teams but Denver is the favorite along with the Avs. We are planning to move to Denver so I guess it is appropriate.

The Bears are looking real good since they finally have an offense to go with that nasty defense.


----------



## iceman2a

*EARL!!! *You changed it agian! What, You couldn,t stay away from that "blue ring"? Doesn't look right outlineing the bears head:nono:


----------



## newsposter

wyoming is thinking about passing a law allowing silencers on hunting guns...when asked to comment the bear said 'growwwwl'

(sounded better on tv ..oh well)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

iceman2a said:


> *EARL!!! *You changed it agian! What, You couldn,t stay away from that "blue ring"? Doesn't look right outlineing the bears head:nono:


 Just needed to make it a little "brighter"...


----------



## cybok0

luckydob said:


> Pittsburgh should just give up now. I mean...who did you beat this year? Here's to Pittsburgh not making the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one team worth watching in Pennsylvania this year.
> 
> EAGLES!


aww admit it you really miss T.O. :lol: I always thought philly was actually part of new jersey, atleast you both deserve each other.
(didn't the pens kick the flyers a** early last week )


----------



## jimbo09

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just needed to make it a little "brighter"...


It doesn't look right until you see it in a Chicagoland neighborhood bar next to another neon sign for Miller Lite, or maybe one for "Da Bulls".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Is that better?


----------



## Mavrick

Hopefully Da Bears will be doing the Super Bowl shuffle this year. 

Nice new Avatar Earl!


----------



## iceman2a

Knew that was coming! , just didn't expect it this soon!
OK go back to the Neon bear


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sorry guys... I had to take the thread to where it belongs.


----------

